# Jsp file upload



## eddy (27. Feb 2009)

Hallo Community,

ich hab ein Problem, JSP und Java ist nicht so das Problem,
doch jetzt möchte ich gern ein File UPLOADEN (vom Client zum Server).

Problem stellt sich für mich, da ich auf dem Server keine Parameter mehr übergeben bekommen
sondern nur das gewählte File.
Das tritt auf wenn ich      enctype="multipart/form-data"     angebe, gebe ich das nicht mit an,
bekomme ich wiederum das File nicht aber die Parameter.

Code

```
<form action="index" name="anhang" method="post" enctype="multipart/form-data">
	<table>
		<tr>
			<td>
				<table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="5">
					<tr>
						<td bgcolor="#006699">
							<table bgcolor="#006699" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="700">
								<tr>
									<td colspan="2" align="center" bgcolor="#efefef"><font face="Verdana, Arial" size="3">Upload</font></td>
								</tr>
								<tr>
									<td align="left" bgcolor="#ffffff"><font face="Verdana, Arial" size="2">File</font></td>
									<td align="left" bgcolor="#ffffff"><input name="file" type="file" size="30" maxlength="30000" accept="image/jpeg"></td>
								</tr>
							</table>
						</td>
					</tr>
				</table>
			</td>
		<tr>
			<td colspan="2" align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top">
				<input type="hidden" name="form" value="anhang">
				<input type="submit" name="btnSave" value="Weiter">
				<input type="reset" name="reset" value="Reset">
			</td>
		</tr>
	</table>
</form>
```
Frage ich jetzt das 
<input type="hidden" name="form" value="anhang">
ab, bekomme ich null zurück.


Wie kann ich das umgehen und sowohl das File als auch den Parameter im "request" bekommen.

DAnke


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (3. Mrz 2009)

Hallo eddy,

guck mal in diesen Link:
FileUpload - Using FileUpload
Da wird beschrieben, wie man mit dem Modul "fileUpload" (Apache commons) deine Anforderung umsetzt. Da steht auch ein Beispiel.


----------



## dimon (7. Jul 2009)

Hallo Community,
ich versuche Pdf`s in SqlServer als Binaries zu speichern.
Wie kann ich die Daten dann rausholen. Es ist eine Webanwendung, also es steht zur ein Browser zur Verfügung.
Mit PHP und ASP war es mal kein Problem gewesen aber mit Java ????


----------



## nocturn (7. Jul 2009)

Für beide Fälle würde ich die Richfaces Fileupload unterstützung nehmen.


----------

